# Free Healthcare in Spain by 2013



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

Has anyone any further information about this Olive Press article?

Free healthcare in Spain by 2013 | Olive Press Newspaper | News

For example do you need to have property or be resident in the UK in order to qualify?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

morlandg said:


> Has anyone any further information about this Olive Press article?
> 
> Free healthcare in Spain by 2013 | Olive Press Newspaper | News
> 
> For example do you need to have property or be resident in the UK in order to qualify?


IMO no.
From the article..........

Patients will be reimbursed only to the cost of the procedure in their home state.

In addition, a doctor in the patient’s home country will need to approve treatment in advance.


It seems that they are talking about people electing to have surgery in another EU state.


----------

